
 How the CNN Holographic Interview System Works - nickb
http://gizmodo.com/5076663/how-the-cnn-holographic-interview-system-works
======
jonknee
While I'm sure it's tricky to send and crunch that much data in real-time, it
ended up looking really bad. Amateur hour. There was a giant blue fringe
around her the whole time. The Star Trek "beam in" effect to start the
interview didn't help.

To top it off it was nothing like a hologram--it was all virtual. Wolf was
just looking at a TV monitor off set like he would with any other remote
interview.

~~~
timr
I just kept thinking: _"help us Obama-Wan, you're our only hope!"_

And it sorta made it palatable.

------
iamdave
Televised news has officially jumped the shark. This, if anything shows how
mainstream and traditional media is becoming more and more irrelevant as the
Internet produces better, more relevant, and more focused news stories as a
single outlet.

It's less impressive that this was done (as since the Matrix 360 camera angles
have been thrown in more Michael Bayesque movies ever imagined), and more
impressive that someone had the ability to sell this to a producer as a great
idea.

------
dmix
CNN officially out-gimmicked the other news stations. No small task.

------
newmediaclay
I just assumed that Wolf Blitzer was an evil Sith Lord and could make it work
with the force.

In fact, I still believe this.

------
JoelSutherland
Here I thought it worked by giving anchors a break while some time was killed.

